# Possible to Test HR-22 USB Ports



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all, I'm having troubles with my HR-22 and AM-21 combination 
as described here: http://tinyurl.com/csdu7b

Is there anyway to test the functionality of the USB ports on my HR22, I'm guessing that there isn't but thought I'd ask all you smart fellas here.

Could I plug in a thumbdrive with some pictures on it and browse it, or something like that? I'm trying to eliminate the possibility 
that the HR-22 is actually causing the problems.

Jesse


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

not that I know of...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> not that I know of...


 [long way around] Isn't there a USB to serial adapter that will control the receivers from a PC?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Given the requisite RS-232 adapter you should be able to establish remote control of the HR22 via the USB port.

This post by carl6 has some useful links: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1991026#post1991026


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You're both right but other than establishing the basic USB function I'm not sure how helpful that would be in testing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You're both right but other than establishing the basic USB function I'm not sure how helpful that would be in testing.


Testing the USB port was the goal of the OP and if the AM-21 isn't working, the only other _documented_ testing option is serial control.


----------

